# Implants ?????



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Been awhile , years , since I have kept calves to feed . Was looking at the old ralgro gun and I think its time for new . Then thought maybe theres something different and better now . So ,,,, is there ? or is ralgro still just as good ?


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Wow. You can imagine my disappointment after reading this thread


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I guess Ralgro has probably updated to stay current. It is still common and the one our local TS carries. Problem is it is always back ordered. I use another brand but do not know which one. I just ask the guy at the farm supply store what everyone else is using.


----------



## mmbdgr (Mar 9, 2017)

Ralgro had some production issues and is pretty hard to find right now. There are other implants that could replace Ralgro. Synovex C comes to mind as one. Close to the same price and reimplant timing.


----------

